# My wife wants me to obey her always



## Srihari Sudeendran

I feel like i am not getting respect for what i am doing and mostly my wife is demanding a credit for what she does. I tried to explain that openly to her. She is so stubborn and wants to be the dominating partner. She feels i am ommitting my wife and son always and not caring for them rather i am sitting with phone. But what i feel is she should at least be polite in asking. She thinks i am childish and unreasonable. I feel like running away from home or divorcing her. But i cant afford neither. Please suggest me what i can do. I will share more details if needed.


----------



## thereal24601

Sounds like a divorce would be priceless. Do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingWife

Srihari Sudeendran said:


> I feel like i am not getting respect for what i am doing and mostly my wife is demanding a credit for what she does. I tried to explain that openly to her. She is so stubborn and wants to be the dominating partner. She feels i am ommitting my wife and son always and not caring for them rather i am sitting with phone. But what i feel is she should at least be polite in asking. She thinks i am childish and unreasonable. I feel like running away from home or divorcing her. But i cant afford neither. Please suggest me what i can do. I will share more details if needed.


I would be interested in more details. Can you give some examples?

Do I understand correctly that if you are sitting near her reading on your phone she gets mad and rudely demands that you pay attention to her and your son instead? It may be that she feels ignored and neglected by you but the way she talks to you will make you want to be anywhere *except *around her.

I would encourage you to read the book "Love Busters" by Willard Harley. It is about the things people do that kill their partners love for them. People do these things without understanding they hurt and drive their spouse away. You may both be doing them. It would be great if you can get her to read the book too. But even if you read it for yourself first I think it will help you make sure you are not accidentally doing things that upset her, and also help you stop putting up with her being so demanding and disrespectful to you.

Here is a summary of the "love busters" but it is worthwhile to read the book too.
https://www.marriagebuilders.com/love-busters.htm

QUESTION: How much time do you spend on your phone? Do you use your phone to escape her?


----------



## EleGirl

I have more questions. 

What does she want you to do instead of be on your phone?


----------



## 269370

Srihari Sudeendran said:


> She feels i am ommitting my wife and son always and not caring for them rather i am sitting with phone.



It’s a bit of a catch22 isn’t it. Can’t really ask for advice on a marriage forum from your phone, without more complaints from wife that you spend too much time on the phone...

Maybe put it down and take her out? (And leave the phone at home).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

Are you being unreasonable or is she?

Compromise. Is it possible?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Tell her to put her **** away. Whilst you are at it, put your phone away and dominate her...Like she really wants it... What you doing on there, instagramming? Hahaha


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Are you spending too much time on your phone?

In so many ways smart phones have not made us smarter...


----------

